# Eclipse - Code-Folder und mehr



## Gast2 (9. Apr 2008)

Moin,

irgendwie vermisse ich die schönen runden Plus und Minus am linken Rand um die Methoden bzw. Kommentare zu minimieren ... wo kann ich das wieder aktivieren?

parallel dazu ... unter Visual Studio kann ich mittels #Region und #EndRegion mehrere Methoden zusammen fassen und dann ebenfalls minimieren ... gibt es da eine Möglichkeit in Eclipse?

hand, mogel


----------



## Beni (9. Apr 2008)

Kannst du aktivieren im Menü unter Window > Preferences > java > Editor > Folding > Enable Folding.

Das mit den #Region/EndRegion gibt es meines Wissens nicht in Eclipse.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Apr 2008)

Wenn dir das mit den Regions wichtig ist, kannst du ein eigenes PlugIn auf den Extension Point
org.eclipse.jdt.ui.foldingStructureProviders
registrieren.


----------

